
Ask HN: How can young adults reduce their risk of serious illness or death? - arikr
What are the most effective things people under the age of ~35 can do to reduce their risk of death or serious illness?<p>Inspired by this post http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lesswrong.com&#x2F;lw&#x2F;awm&#x2F;how_to_avoid_dying_in_a_car_crash&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m guessing things like:<p>- Follow steps to reduce risk of dying in a car http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lesswrong.com&#x2F;lw&#x2F;awm&#x2F;how_to_avoid_dying_in_a_car_crash&#x2F;<p>- Don&#x27;t be obese<p>- Perhaps reduce sugar (and high GI carb?) intake to reduce risk of metabolic disease<p>- Exercise<p>- Avoid binge drinking<p>- Stocking canned food in case of a pandemic? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lesswrong.com&#x2F;lw&#x2F;awm&#x2F;how_to_avoid_dying_in_a_car_crash&#x2F;62eq<p>In an ideal world, there&#x27;d perhaps be a list of all of these things, ranked in order of importance or grouped by magnitude of importance.<p>What else?<p>Which things might be most important?<p>Are there any good resources that attempt to tackle this question, with a focus on effectiveness?
======
JPLeRouzic
\- Being a part of a community (family/stable work/physical friends) around
you. \- Find a good compromise between taking opportunities and not taking too
much risks.

------
SirLJ
Guns, ammo, medicine and few good friends to survive if society collapses...

